# Decided to try my hand at vinyl wrapping



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This is what I get with that link...















[h=1]Zoinks! You've taken a wrong turn.[/h]Let's split up, gang. If you're looking for an image, it's probably been deleted or may not have existed at all.
If you are looking for groovy images, visit our gallery!


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Oh that's weird it works on my end. I attached it in my post. Hope that's easier!


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

Seems nice. You did a great job. I have the exact same wrap from Vivid Shop, same color still in the carton tube that I ordered last year and could never find the time to try it out. I might just try it.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

nightfallgrey2018 said:


> Seems nice. You did a great job. I have the exact same wrap from Vivid Shop, same color still in the carton tube that I ordered last year and could never find the time to try it out. I might just try it.


Hey thanks! Yeah it wasn't too bad to work with. I used a hair dryer too and not a heat gun so I'd imagine if you've got a heat gun on hand it would be even easier. A couple of the corners we're tough because the radius was so tight but it just took a little more time is all. 

I'm going to do the trim piece on the dash around the radio to match as well so I'll follow up w more pics soon!


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Finished the dash trim! I'm pretty happy w how this came out but **** that dash piece was tough. Had to do more cutting than I'd like so I'm not sure how this will last. But it's a quick job if I ever want to try and redo it down the road. There are just so many tight corners inside and out on that piece. 

At any rate, check it out!


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

Nice job!


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Well done, sir! 
I'm guessing not with the gloss finish, but let us know if it helps with sun glare at all.


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

Cruzen18 said:


> Well done, sir!
> I'm guessing not with the gloss finish, but let us know if it helps with sun glare at all.


I had wrapped mine in “dry” red carbon fiber wrap. That would be the no-to-low gloss vinyl. Absolutely zero glare from it.

Also, once I tinted the visor strip on the windshield to 5%; there has been significantly less glare from my 7” display. Although, I feel the dark strip has also shrunken my field of vision lol


----------



## Knapman (Jul 27, 2018)

Iamantman said:


> Got a roll of high gloss carbon wrap for Christmas and it finally warmed up enough this weekend to give a shot at wrapping. I really like the look of this in indirect light or at night time. In high sun the clear coat of the wrap looks a little like orange peel which isn't the end of the world but I'm a stickler for that kind of thing. Anyway, it was a lot of fun and it's easy to remove if I change my mind. Check it out!
> 
> Vivid Vinyl Carbon Wrap 1 https://imgur.com/gallery/RsFdWu8


Hey man looks good! Yeah the orange peel wouldn't be a big deal but would totally drive me nuts inside too. Any tips for someone trying this for their first time?


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Cruzen18 said:


> Well done, sir!
> I'm guessing not with the gloss finish, but let us know if it helps with sun glare at all.


Thanks! Yeah now that you brought that up I think it did help a little bit but I'll try to pay attention this week if we get any sunny days. We just had some crazy storms come through last night so it looks overcast the next few days. 

Man, speaking of glare though, it's always that chrome trim that gets me. Especially around the shifter and on the steering wheel.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Knapman said:


> Hey man looks good! Yeah the orange peel wouldn't be a big deal but would totally drive me nuts inside too. Any tips for someone trying this for their first time?


Thanks dude. Yeah of course. So I did the dash trim piece second and definitely had learned a little bit fromm already doing the shift console trim. I think every film is different that you use but in general and with this vivvid film at least, using more heat definitely helped with the orange peel. I made sure to heat and stretch it more which made for a flatter finish in the end with way less orange peel. You kind of heat it, then pull the film off and back a little and then stretch and reapply and that works pretty well. Then you can squeegee the bubbles out with your finger or a tool to get it really smooth. 

It just takes along time so be patient. Don't worry about getting it right the first time, just go slow and keep working it. There are a ton of videos on youtube that helped me out a lot so I'd definitely start there. Check ck wraps for sure. He seems to be king online for tutorials and runs a big shop. 

It's pretty fun though. I have some material left over so I'm already thinking about what else I could use it on. It's addictive! haha


----------

